# Kindle is incredibly SLOW



## N.D. Taylor (Jun 17, 2014)

This a Kindle fire HD. I bought it brand new about 20 months ago.

I don't know what I've done to it, but gradually as the months have gone by my kindle has begun to move at the speed of molasses.
Opening anything is a chore.
The battery almost twice as fast, if not quicker. I honestly charged it to a full 100% and laid down in bed to read. I occasionally went to Facebook. It was at 60% less than two hours later.

Is it because I have so many things on it? Should I reset it to factory conditions and redownload my books? 
I have a 2 year warranty that runs out in August. Should I tell them it's broke and send it in? Or break it and send it in? LOL.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Have you done a hard reboot?
Press and hold the power button until the screen goes black.  Ignore the shut down button.
Next go to Applications in the setting and see if something is running constantly.


----------



## N.D. Taylor (Jun 17, 2014)

I haven't done an actual hard reboot in a long time I don't think. I'll try that.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

If I have too many apps on mine, it gets really slow.  I bought the 8GB model which hardly has any room for much of anything on it so I have to keep it really lean.  If I had realized at time of purchase how little actual storage was on my unit, I would have bought one with a lot more storage.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I do a hard start on the first of each month to unclog all of those electron arteries. Does the Fire index books like the Kindles do? That might be an issue. Also, there might be something running in the background.


----------

